# Kanevsky comes clean



## Gibsonator (Jun 19, 2019)

about time. like he says though if anyone over the age of 16 still thought he was natty they are retarded. pretty crazy transormation he made recently if u havent seen it worth checkin out.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 19, 2019)

I liked him better fat. Made me feel better about myself....


----------



## snake (Jun 19, 2019)

Why does he need 1,500 likes to release his cycle? Just do it or don't do it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 19, 2019)

snake said:


> Why does he need 1,500 likes to release his cycle? Just do it or don't do it.



good question, i was under the assumption they got paid by views not likes


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 19, 2019)

So dumb...


----------



## Trump (Jun 19, 2019)

Lasted less than 60 seconds of that


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 20, 2019)

Who??

......................


----------



## Solomc (Jun 20, 2019)

Is it bad that I have no idea who this dude is?


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

I not got a clue who he is either


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2019)

no, this was meant for anyone who follows him on youtube. S30 mainly


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

Inbox him then no one else is arsed ha ha ha


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

What a business idiot..

Willing to throw away a brand for 1,500 likes

He should do that when he can actually ask for 1mil likes and get it, then it would matter less that one group of people with money will consider him a cheater and not buy shit


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 20, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> no, this was meant for anyone who follows him on youtube. S30 mainly


I’m kanevskys before pic


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 28, 2019)

follow up/prep cycle @ 9:30


----------



## Jin (Jun 28, 2019)

Is this a joke? 

This guy took more aas in 16 weeks than I have in all my 6 cycles put together. 

Glad he is making money of his physique. Not particularly thrilled that he made this public. 

Really bad example to throw out there for any idiot to copy. 

I didnt watch the whole thing but I was tickled with “1ml” of adex daily. 

Rookie move.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 28, 2019)

yea its pretty absurd. don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Jin (Jun 28, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> yea its pretty absurd. don't shoot the messenger.



I like the guy just fine but damn that’s a lot of aas to end up at 219 for a show. 

Actually it makes me happy I am where I am with the amount I use.

I know he is no slouch  in the gym either. He works hard. 

I was waiting for a punchline when he was going over his steroid abuse, er, cycle


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 29, 2019)

EDIT: Not smart for me to say anything


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> about time. like he says though if anyone over the age of 16 still thought he was natty they are retarded. pretty crazy transormation he made recently if u havent seen it worth checkin out.



What's the story on this guy's transformation? Did he start off fat and immediately prepare for a contest a few months beforehand? Good video by the way.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 29, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> What's the story on this guy's transformation? Did he start off fat and immediately prepare for a contest a few months beforehand? Good video by the way.



I'll try to find out for ya


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 29, 2019)

No grizz, after his last bb show 2 years ago he went on a crazy bulk from him stage weight of i believe 198 all the way to 317lbs. then dieted down for the show he just did and i believe ended up around 228lbs. He took things to the  very extreme for the "likes" or "views" and shouldnt be copied by anyone. Greg doucette did a pretty good analysis of Eric's prep cycle video... be warned greg has a pretty obnoxious voice but is a smart guy imo;


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 30, 2019)

A lot of hate on this dude...


$1000 says he looks better than 95% of the guys here....including me(just to be clear)


I like the dude personally. He isn't arrogant. He doesn't call everyone "brother" like a fuking gym bro. Completely down to earth with a comedic sense of humor.


I am sure that anyone following this guy would want to know what he is/was taking. I am sure that MOST people would want to know and when the guy opens up and posts his cycle, everybody loses their mind? cmon man!?!?!?!!!


The "you can look like that with less" phrase gets old.....prove it!


Edit: He must be deleting comments on Youtube. All of the comments from yesterday about how he is taking too much aren't there anymore...Either way, Id still love to see pics of guys who look like him at his age while using less.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 30, 2019)

Dude is annoying AF and looks like a pile of playdoo


----------



## Spongy (Jun 30, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> A lot of hate on this dude...
> 
> 
> $1000 says he looks better than 95% of the guys here....including me(just to be clear)
> ...



I'd be willing to bet he looks better than 100% of the active members here from a judges perspective.

There's nothing about his competition physique that really stands out to me, but that's not the point. 

He ran stupid amounts of gear and really did make an "epic" transformation given how much and how quickly he cut.

Not every national level or pro bodybuilder runs cycles like that.  A lot do, but not all.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 30, 2019)

Just for clarification, the only thing that surprised me out his cycle was the amount of test.  I dont know many/any national level NPC / recent pro card winners (within the last 5 years) personally that run test that high for as long as he did.  I'm sure there are. I just dont know them.  I've got a couple competing here in a few weeks that have never touched 3 grams total, let alone in one compund.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 30, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Just for clarification, the only thing that surprised me out his cycle was the amount of test.  I dont know many/any national level NPC / recent pro card winners (within the last 5 years) personally that run test that high for as long as he did.  I'm sure there are. I just dont know them.  I've got a couple competing here in a few weeks that have never touched 3 grams total, let alone in one compund.



the 300mg anadrol wasn't surprising?


----------



## Seeker (Jun 30, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> No grizz, after his last bb show 2 years ago he went on a crazy bulk from him stage weight of i believe 198 all the way to 317lbs. then dieted down for the show he just did and i believe ended up around 228lbs. He took things to the  very extreme for the "likes" or "views" and shouldnt be copied by anyone. Greg doucette did a pretty good analysis of Eric's prep cycle video... be warned greg has a pretty obnoxious voice but is a smart guy imo;




Greg pretty much nailed most of it. Especially his ending remarks, which I feel put the nail on the head regarding this guys future in bodybuilding.  TBH I though the same thing, this Chris guy pretty much tried to copy Bostin Loyd.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 30, 2019)

and as for the remarks regarding this guy looking better than everyone on this board?  really? thank goodness noone on this board  is stupid enough to do what this  fukwad has done at such a young  age with only 3 years of lifting. Nothing epic about  what he's done. just plain fuking stupidity.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 30, 2019)

Seeker said:


> and as for the remarks regarding this guy looking better than everyone on this board?  really? thank goodness noone on this board  is stupid enough to do what this  fukwad has done at such a young  age with only 3 years of lifting. Nothing epic about  what he's done. just plain fuking stupidity.



I agree with you.  And my comments were in the context of the moment he stepped on stage after his prep from a judges perspective.  I think there are members on this board that have the potential for a better physique if they prepped properly.  I believe I have a better physique come stage day.  But I've also never cut 80 ****ing pounds in 5 months.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 30, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I agree with you.  And my comments were in the context of the moment he stepped on stage after his prep from a judges perspective.  I think there are members on this board that have the potential for a better physique if they prepped properly.  I believe I have a better physique come stage day.  But I've also never cut 80 ****ing pounds in 5 months.



IMO he does look better than anyone here, but that's an opinion.

Potential ≠ Actuality

I want all the Olympia/AC/212 Pro's to tell the whole, 100% truth with their blasts and cruises.

I do *not* know what every pro does. BBers will slip out blast/cruise dosages.

3g/week of *injectables* is allegedly the bare minimum. *Health is not a priority, thus the new deaths of  BBers every year.* The biggest killer is the mix of diuretics, insulin, and unmanaged hypertension.

UG members and other forums' members will never have Pro physiques, because *no one here is willing to sacrifice health, run higher doses of injectables, cruise at higher doses, and take higher doses of GH.*

Who here places health below physique goals? Who here is going to *have a trial run* with 2g and up with injectables? Who here is going to cruise above 500mg?

I still want to experiment with 3g injectables for a blast and 1g for a cruise when $$ is great.


----------



## Trump (Jun 30, 2019)

Hulk you said I could be a pro, now you go a rip my dreams apart 



hulksmash said:


> IMO he does look better than anyone here, but that's an opinion.
> 
> Potential ≠ Actuality
> 
> ...


----------



## Seeker (Jun 30, 2019)

that's right Hulk, and all the gear you claim to have done and you still don't look better then any of these boys on this board.   you're practically at the bottom of the  list. imo. The thread is about this idiot, not about pros. All you ever do is talk about pros this and pros that. you live in a wet dream about pros.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 30, 2019)

Seeker said:


> that's right Hulk, and all the gear you claim to have done and you still don't look better then any of these boys on this board.   you're practically at the bottom of the  list. imo. The thread is about this idiot, not about pros. All you ever do is talk about pros this and pros that. you live in a wet dream about pros.



Did I say I look better? No.

I said, my opinion, Kanevsky does.

Copy and paste where I said I look better.

No arguing, please.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 30, 2019)

I also said my opinion. no arguing


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 30, 2019)

Trump said:


> Hulk you said I could be a pro, now you go a rip my dreams apart



I did *not* say you couldn't.

Copy and paste where I said that.

I said "no one here is willing".

Are you willing to put health #2 or lower? If yes, you'll win competitions without a doubt.


----------



## Trump (Jun 30, 2019)

Hulk seeker is not saying that you said anything of the sort. He said in his opinion you don’t look better than anyone on this site with all the gear you claim to take. Please understand standard written English 



hulksmash said:


> Did I say I look better? No.
> 
> I said, my opinion, Kanevsky does.
> 
> ...


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 30, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I also said my opinion. no arguing



Ah I see the imo now! My mistake.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 30, 2019)

Trump said:


> Hulk seeker is not saying that you said anything of the sort. He said in his opinion you don’t better than anyone on this site with all the gear you claim to take. Please understand standard written English



Posted that I just saw it. Read past it trying to read as fast as possible.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 30, 2019)

Seeker said:


> that's right Hulk, and all the gear you claim to have done and you still don't look better then any of these boys on this board.   you're practically at the bottom of the  list. imo. The thread is about this idiot, not about pros. All you ever do is talk about pros this and pros that. you live in a wet dream about pros.



Also, I *love* I'm considered bottom of the barrel.

Just like I love being told "you can't".

It's the most motivating things, ever!

I'm driven by revenge and proving others wrong, so thank you.

No sarcasm; I'm grateful for your opinion.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 1, 2019)

don't shit all over my thread HULK
that being said, here is Eric's response video to Greg's-


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 1, 2019)

thats a jacked up motherfukker..damn


----------



## Seeker (Jul 1, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Also, I *love* I'm considered bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Just like I love being told "you can't".
> 
> ...



revenge? I could give two flying fuks for your so called revenge.  lol ask me if I care?  like I  said every time you speak its pro this pro that, pros do this, pros do that. pros train like pros train like that, pros take this, pro take that.  yeah, keep watching you tube. You and your fuking revenge. Again, its always about you being so much bigger and badder then everyone else on here. well you aren't


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 1, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> IMO he does look better than anyone here, but that's an opinion.
> 
> Potential ≠ Actuality
> 
> ...



Sounds like the old "I could loo like that too if I did that much AAS" bullshit.  So the reason pros are pros is because of massive amounts of hormones, eh? Nothing to do with all the other sacrifices, dietary discipline, or genetics? Define a pro physique please.  And while we're at it, my challenge stands as to who will get that "pro physique" first, HS.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 1, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Sounds like the old "I could loo like that too if I did that much AAS" bullshit.  So the reason pros are pros is because of massive amounts of hormones, eh? Nothing to do with all the other sacrifices, dietary discipline, or genetics? Define a pro physique please.  And while we're at it, my challenge stands as to who will get that "pro physique" first, HS.



*Wrong.* The factors for a successful Pro:


Low or absent side effects from high dosed AAS
Possessing the "ideal" structure
Possessing the "ideal" muscle insertions
Possessing genes that are propitious for staying lean
Possessing favorable limb and torso proportions
Possessing auspicious waist and hip size

You must have all of the above combined with copious amounts of AAS.

Common sense is all you need to "define a pro physique".

Top 6 Mr Olympia/212 Olympia/Arnold Classic are all *unarguably* "Pro physiques".


PS I hate every Pro physique after ~1985. Dorian Yates is the biggest cause for the disgusting, undesirable physiques we have today. Most people share my opinion.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 1, 2019)

And if Dorian can be believed, he did not use copious amounts of AAS either.  And I'm sure you are aware that there is a lot more to the genetic side of things than morphology and tolerance for steroids.  Also, I'm pretty sure that according to the IFBB a pro physique has a bit broader definition than the top six at the O.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 1, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Sounds like the old "I could loo like that too if I did that much AAS" bullshit.  So the reason pros are pros is because of massive amounts of hormones, eh? Nothing to do with all the other sacrifices, dietary discipline, or genetics? Define a pro physique please.  And while we're at it, my challenge stands as to who will get that "pro physique" first, HS.



Please be careful saying "sounds like.." People will begin saying "hulk said he could be a pro if he just uses more AAS!"

Exactly like people claimed I said "I was military" _only_ because others said "I think he said he was in the military". 

Drives me insane when others claim I say one thing when I've never said anything.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 1, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> And if Dorian can be believed, he did not use copious amounts of AAS either.  And I'm sure you are aware that there is a lot more to the genetic side of things than morphology and tolerance for steroids.  Also, I'm pretty sure that according to the IFBB a pro physique has a bit broader definition than the top six at the O.



They're liars who want to sound more mythical than they actually are. They're Pro bodybuilders-no normal person wants to look like that. 

A ton of Pro's admitted to being bullied, being insecure; etc. Mental issues and bad experiences causes a person to desire looking that huge and inhuman. That's clear as day.

Your sentence of being "aware" confuses me. I listed many variables to the "genetic side of things".

There is no other variables with genetics other than what I listed-metabolism, limb/torso length, waist/hip size, muscle insertions, muscle proportions, muscle disposition/maintenance, fat disposition/maintenance, muscle growth rate...

There's nothing else except the genetic response to AAS, ancillaries, GH, insulin, and lipolytic agents. *What did I miss ("there is a lot more..")?*

I agree "pro physique" has a little broader definition, but I wanted you to have unequivocal examples.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 1, 2019)

Seeker said:


> revenge? I could give two flying fuks for your so called revenge.  lol ask me if I care?  like I  said every time you speak its pro this pro that, pros do this, pros do that. pros train like pros train like that, pros take this, pro take that.  yeah, keep watching you tube. You and your fuking revenge. Again, its always about you being so much bigger and badder then everyone else on here. well you aren't



You said inaccurate and dishonest things, but I don't want an argument.

Being nice was my only intent.

"Revenge" was jesting banter for "I'll prove you wrong".

I had to clarify, despite you not caring.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 1, 2019)

must every thread turn into you arguing with someone else man???


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 1, 2019)

Yeah, ok buddy....


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 1, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> must every thread turn into you arguing with someone else man???



I just told myself "good job not arguing" with my reply to Seeker.

BRICKS and I never argued. I just PMed thanking him for a nice discussion.

I'm 100% oblivious to seeing an argument. Can you please copy and paste where the arguing is?

Did my posts give an argumentive tone when you read it? Not being sarcastic.

Remember, you can't hear me speak. *My words were supposed to have a relaxed, curious, and happy tone.*

Sorry you read the wrong tone.


PS this post is also a relaxed, happy tone. Or supposed to be.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 1, 2019)

call it what you will


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 1, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> call it what you will



I hate how, *thanks to me*, you/everyone aren't able to hear the correct tone of voice.

I'll make sure to re-read my writing for prevention of sounding like an asshole.

Being an asshole is 1 thing that spills over from real life and ends up in my writing. I'll fix that.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 1, 2019)

Jesus. 

Kanevsky looks good, I couldn’t care less how he got there. His drug use is on par with what I’ve heard others take, it’s his life and body so really I don’t care. I like the guy enough but I’ve pretty stopped watching these YouTube people. 

Hulk certainly isn’t bottom of the barrel compared to others on here, I’ll be the first to say he looks better than me. But again, who cares. This place keeps going that way, so and so has bigger/better arms, so and so looks better/worse than someone else on here. 

Who gives a ****. I like the steroid talk. I like the friendly ****in around, shit I like the dick talk. But lately every thread just turns to shit.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 1, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Jesus.
> 
> Kanevsky looks good, I couldn’t care less how he got there. His drug use is on par with what I’ve heard others take, it’s his life and body so really I don’t care. I like the guy enough but I’ve pretty stopped watching these YouTube people.
> 
> ...



Right? 

*WHY take everything so seriously??*

S30, everyone here takes my posts very serious. I do NOT know why.

I'm like you. I'm just talking about AAS, dosages, and some guy. *How can anyone take that seriously or take it personal?* 

About how I look, forget it s30. I know I could be in the Top 5 Olympia and I'd be told I'm overrated, don't deserve it, and the related.

I like being told I'm a worthless piece of shit that has the shittiest body to match. I get incredibly motivated.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 1, 2019)

Also, *how I "come across" in my posts should NEVER matter*.

Take a post serious and then "you came across the wrong way" matters.

Who cares? Don't take posts serious *or personal*.

It's the internet. Who cares what a stranger says. Final words on that.

Kanevsky doesn't look the best versus other Pro's. I agree with that.

I'll still disagree if someone says he looks worse than people here (myself included). Only 1 or 2 people in UG has a comparable or better physique.

My opinion. Don't take it serious or personal.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 1, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I like being told I'm a worthless piece of shit . I get incredibly motivated.



I have an ex girlfriend you should meet.  Your motivation will be through the roof.


----------



## Trump (Jul 1, 2019)

Hulk is referring to me obviously at the end, just to clarify 



hulksmash said:


> Also, *how I "come across" in my posts should NEVER matter*.
> 
> Take a post serious and then "you came across the wrong way" matters.
> 
> ...


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 1, 2019)

Trump said:


> Hulk is referring to me obviously at the end, just to clarify



Didn't need clarification. I'm of the camp that it's BS that Kai Greene was invited to compete at 2019 Mr. Olympia and that you weren't.  #BoycottingMrO


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 1, 2019)

Trump said:


> Hulk is referring to me obviously at the end, just to clarify



I seriously wonder just how insane you'd look if you did 2.5g/week of injectables for ~24 weeks with GH.

I'm *NOT* saying do that.

I'm saying I KNOW you'd be winning Pro shows with your genes!


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 1, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Didn't need clarification. I'm of the camp that it's BS that Kai Greene was invited to compete at 2019 Mr. Olympia and that you weren't.  #BoycottingMrO



Kai Greene has the gut of the Top 5 Olympia competitors all rolled into one LOL


----------



## Trump (Jul 1, 2019)

Just googled him, he a big bugger 



dk8594 said:


> Didn't need clarification. I'm of the camp that it's BS that Kai Greene was invited to compete at 2019 Mr. Olympia and that you weren't.  #BoycottingMrO


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 1, 2019)

Trump said:


> Just googled him, he a big bugger



Don't google him too much, and never google him and a grapefruit at the same time.


----------



## Trump (Jul 1, 2019)

Crying laughing ha ha wtf



dk8594 said:


> Don't google him top much, and never google him and a grapefruit at the same time.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Jul 1, 2019)

lmao wtf... If this dude is really taking this much shit, welcome to renal failure.

Need all that shit at that age? Lol.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 1, 2019)

DevilDoc87 said:


> lmao wtf... If this dude is really taking this much shit, welcome to renal failure.
> 
> Need all that shit at that age? Lol.



They don't give 2 shits about kidney/heart/liver/any organ problems...

UNTIL "visit my GoFundMe to help pay for bypass surgery" 

LOL they don't care until it's too late


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 2, 2019)

I am still waiting on anyone who can post pics showing where they look better than this guy with less AAS use. Taking those amounts are dangerous and reckless but it is what it takes to have that physique. Anyone with pics and bloods to prove otherwise is welcome to make me eat my words.

Sure it takes alot of hard work in the gym and the kitchen but the hormones play a huge factor as well. You need all 3 to look like that and mild cycles don't cut it anymore than slacking in the gym and eating crap.


At some point, a line has to be drawn between saying it could happen and proving it. 


Also, I think that we all can agree that most "pros" lie amount the amounts of hormones that they take. EVERYONE secretly wants others to believe that they somehow need less AAS than others to get the same results. Sure, genetics play a role but cmon...believing that taking moderate doses of AAS will even get you this type of physique(not even going on the pro train) is like still believing in Santa as an adult.


This dude looks awesome. He made great progress. He came out and told everyone not only that he uses AAS but what he used to achieve his goals and as always, haters gonna hate.

I am sure that he doesn't give a fuk if someone has a problem with it. He had the balls to share it along with his experiences so what is the problem?

Dudes always find a reason to hate on people who achieve their goals. Why not bit ch and moan about the asshats who use a fuk ton of AAS and look like shit because they missed the other 2 pieces?


Surely we are better than that, right?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Jul 2, 2019)

I weigh 183, take  and 600 deca blasts and come off for 4 months and I cannot train lower back or legs hopefully after further surgeries... and I think I have a pretty damn good physique 
I also do not have the time and train as much I take 16 credit this semester and 19 last semester, nor do I pay for any type of coaching and I use my condos gym.. but hey... yeah it takes that much to look like that:32 (18):

andnim shit compared to most the guys on this bored. The guys a moron.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 2, 2019)

I know somebody who could go toe to toe with him who uses 1.2 to 1.8 grm/week total, never used more then 1.8.  Just sayin.....
View attachment 8025


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 2, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> I know somebody who could go toe to toe with him who uses 1.2 to 1.8 grm/week total, never used more then 1.8.  Just sayin.....



I can believe it, because Kanevsky clearly looks like someone who has no choice BUT to take 3-4g/week to stay competitive.

I believe ~2g/week will give the right person a better physique than Kanevsky, like you said.

Now for the top 15 Olympia competitors, I will never believe they use less than 3g/week of injectables.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 2, 2019)

DevilDoc87 said:


> I weigh 183, take  and 600 deca blasts and come off for 4 months and I cannot train lower back or legs hopefully after further surgeries... and I think I have a pretty damn good physique
> I also do not have the time and train as much I take 16 credit this semester and 19 last semester, nor do I pay for any type of coaching and I use my condos gym.. but hey... yeah it takes that much to look like that:32 (18):
> 
> andnim shit compared to most the guys on this bored. The guys a moron.



You'd call a lot more BBers "morons" if they would all come out with the truth lol


----------



## Trump (Jul 2, 2019)

Boooom that’s less that 2g compared to how much gear?????



BRICKS said:


> I know somebody who could go toe to toe with him who uses 1.2 to 1.8 grm/week total, never used more then 1.8.  Just sayin.....
> View attachment 8025


----------



## Has (Jul 2, 2019)

Trump said:


> Boooom that’s less that 2g compared to how much gear?????



I summed up all AAS that kanevsky was taking pre contest and I came to around 10g/week


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 2, 2019)

At the end of the day, dude looks good. And he was honest. And he’s not even close to being the only one using that much gear. 

Is there someone on here that looks better than him? I don’t know. Haven’t seen you all. He looks better than me (most of you do) so props to him. 

Id like you all to start thinking about this the other way. How many people on here take steroids and DONT look like they do? Or on other sites, you see these MASSIVE, expensive cycles and dudes are either fat as **** or small as ****. At least kanevsky looks like he’s on, and actually got up on the stage.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 2, 2019)

I never knocked him down once, I think he looks really good for the record, and like that he was totally honest. I don't think him blowing up to 317lbs was necessary or healthy at all, but i know it was for the views. Also I do think the amount and how he ran certain compounds could be done much better, but hey wtf do I know about pro level shit. He's definately made some amazing progress over the last 3 years and I'll continue to follow his journey.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 2, 2019)

Well first of all this Kavenskidickhead  is not a pro. If any of you guys listened to the Greg Douchette video his last couple minutes pretty much summed up my thoughts, and probably 99% of all top level competitors thoughts as well. This dude wants to be another Boston Loyd ( who never went pro either) If not for social media, YouTube, IG this guy would be a nobody and probably wouldn't be doing what's he's doing. I don't give a shit what this guy does to himself or how he does it. Pretty sure he doesn't give a shit what I or anyone thinks of him either. I think he's a dick head who deserves no respect and I will never think he looks good. But as long as I am a vet on this board, I do give a shit what is posted on here, and the young members who willingly come on here looking for advice, guidance and experienced opinions. So I voice my experienced opinion in hopes that these young, or even older inexperienced members will understand that this guy deserves no praise whatsoever!! And this ridiculous behavior is not condoned.  why? Again, listen to the last few minutes of Douchettes video. I'll let that speak for itself.  

Now another thing. No one is oblivious to what pros take and how much they take. Anyone who's been in this lifestyle for a period of time  pretty much knows. But to compare this guy to an actual pro who's been in the game for years and years and put in the ground work to get where they are tells me they have no clue either. Take a goodlook at these professional bodybuilders bios, how long they've been lifting, competing,  working. Look at their careers! Yates, Coleman, Cutler, and all the others. Look at their  early careers, photos of them in their early twenties when they 1st started competing. I will guarantee you ( because I know for a fact ) that  they weren't running what they started running at the the height of their careers . You will see their progression over the years to get where they got. OVER THE YEARS! Many years of hard work, dedication, consistency, and even guidance. They didn't jump on the grams of grams of grams of AAS, HGH, and slin. Their 1st year of training. They worked to get to it and it took them years to get there.  Ug is not a forum of pro bodybuilders. There might be a few members here who are competitors at the amateur level and maybethere is a pro here. But for the most part this forum is mostly made up of guys who chose to partake in this lifestyle and made the adult decision to delve into aas as part of it. We are here to share experiences and support each other. The reason I've come down on Hulk recently is because of that reason. We are not a board of pros  for the most part and we shouldn't be running cycles like the pros! I rarely speak of my  current friendships and past relationships with pros of the past. Why? Because it really doesn't apply here. Safety is what I preach here. 

Seek


----------



## Trump (Jul 2, 2019)

I have seen 3 pics of guys looking better than this guy in the past 24 hours on this forum not really sure what there cycles are but I do know it’s less than this guy 



BigSwolePump said:


> I am still waiting on anyone who can post pics showing where they look better than this guy with less AAS use. Taking those amounts are dangerous and reckless but it is what it takes to have that physique. Anyone with pics and bloods to prove otherwise is welcome to make me eat my words.
> 
> Sure it takes alot of hard work in the gym and the kitchen but the hormones play a huge factor as well. You need all 3 to look like that and mild cycles don't cut it anymore than slacking in the gym and eating crap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 2, 2019)

Trump said:


> I have seen 3 pics of guys looking better than this guy in the past 24 hours on this forum not really sure what there cycles are but I do know it’s less than this guy


That’s weird, I didn’t send you any pics....


----------



## Trump (Jul 2, 2019)

They where all of me lol



Straight30weight said:


> That’s weird, I didn’t send you any pics....


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 2, 2019)

Trump said:


> They where all of me lol


I literally just laughed my ass off


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 2, 2019)

well put Seeker, can't disagreee with a word you said there man.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 2, 2019)

Trump said:


> I have seen 3 pics of guys looking better than this guy in the past 24 hours on this forum not really sure what there cycles are but I do know it’s less than this guy



Where at?

Just wanna see


----------



## Trump (Jul 2, 2019)

**** off kunt



hulksmash said:


> Where at?
> 
> Just wanna see


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 2, 2019)

Seeker said:


> ...You will see their progression over the years to get where they got. OVER THE YEARS! Many years of hard work, dedication, consistency, and even guidance..They worked to get to it and it took them years to get there..



Finally, I see someone else notice that, even for the pros, *it takes years, using grams of injectables, to evolve!*

People here think I should look "Pro level" or close because I used 1g or more every week. 

Totally agree, but damn-I've ran 800mg Tren *for only 6 or 7 weeks.*

That's right! I did a great job of wasting gear in my past. I've admitted to that countless times. 

*Look everyone!* I'm being an easy target for all of you! Now's the chance to tell me how stupid I am, how shitty I look, how I'll never compare to any BBer, how my genetics are below average, how I should give up, how delusional I am, how pathetic of me to waste time, how I'm clueless with training/dieting, how my goals will never be reached, how worthless of a lifter I am, how I should hate myself for ever trying, how completely idiotic I am to use higher doses, how I'm a liar if I dont post pics, how I'm too inept to give advice, how I'll never look a tenth as good as others here, how gear is a waste of $$ with my body, how I'll never amount to anything, how I will still fail in everything, how my body is so shitty not even gear can help, and anything else you all want to tell me.


----------



## Trump (Jul 2, 2019)

Your stupid, your shit, your body is awful and you can’t comprehend written English. Did i miss anything troll??



hulksmash said:


> Finally, I see someone else notice that, even for the pros, *it takes years, using grams of injectables, to evolve!*
> 
> People here think I should look "Pro level" or close because I used 1g or more every week.
> 
> ...


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 2, 2019)

Trump said:


> **** off kunt



Nice tone I was using

In my head I sounded nice

May I please see where? I apologize for sounding rude.

I did not sound rude in my head. I failed to write in that tone.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 2, 2019)

Trump said:


> Your stupid, your shit, your body is awful and you can’t comprehend written English. Did i miss anything troll??



Yes-I apologized for failing to convey a nice tone in my writing.

In my head, I didnt sound rude asking "where". I failed to convey that, and I apologize.

With what you said, I welcome it!

I get the most motivation with being told I can't do something and being told I am below average or average.

Those 2 types of statements fire me up!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 2, 2019)

full retard mode once again


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 2, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> full retard mode once again



Not as much as Kanevsky-

I thought he just used 3 grams/week MAX..well he's an idiot if he did 4-5g/week


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 3, 2019)

Trump said:


> I have seen 3 pics of guys looking better than this guy in the past 24 hours on this forum not really sure what there cycles are but I do know it’s less than this guy




I haven't seen these pics, Please share.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 3, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> I haven't seen these pics, Please share.




Hurt would be the closest runner. That dude just looks badass. 

Keep in mind Eric is 22 y/o. He is just beginning though.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 3, 2019)

Neg repped for having a clean discussion lol


Have some balls and say who you are next time.


Maybe a PM to have a private debate?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> Neg repped for having a clean discussion lol
> 
> 
> Have some balls and say who you are next time.
> ...



I have no problem telling you it was me. It was done in private but since you want call it out in public I'm happy to admit it.  I put the explanation in the comment section of the rep as to why. I quote you:  " Keep in mind Eric is only 22 and just stating out"   lol really?   genius! pretty much the whole point of this whole fuking debate and why hes publicly being called out by other professionals in the sport.

. if you'd like a photo of my balls I'll be happy to send.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 3, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I have no problem telling you it was me. It was done in private but since you want call it out in public I'm happy to admit it.  I put the explanation in the comment section of the rep as to why. I quote you:  " Keep in mind Eric is only 22 and just stating out"   lol really?   genius! pretty much the whole point of this whole fuking debate and why hes publicly being called out by other professionals in the sport.
> 
> . if you'd like a photo of my balls I'll be happy to send.



Keep your ghey to yourself pal. 


All I asked was to tell me who you were if you are going to neg rep me.


I am not hulk dipshit. I was having a civil debate.


EDIT: Calling it out in public? I had no idea who did it? Did you want me to PM the entire community? Christ that sounded dumb...


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 3, 2019)

lot of negativity, back n fourth arguing, thread de-railing and general bullshit goin on in this forumn lately. Not cool.
edit: this isn't directed at any one single person just an observation from multiple threads AND the chatbox lately.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> Keep your ghey to yourself pal.
> 
> 
> All I asked was to tell me who you were if you are going to neg rep me.
> ...



I just didn't like the whole purpose of you calling out members of this board who willingly post pics of their progress and feel comfortable enough to do so here because of the comorodity that they share with others. What's your point of doing so?   so you choose to put these boys photos of themselves down because they don't agree with this idiots choices?   it sure as hell appeared that way. Dumb? lol yeah . ok.   thanks


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2019)

.............


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 3, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I just didn't like the whole purpose of you calling out members of this board who willingly post pics of their progress and feel comfortable enough to do so here because of the comorodity that they share with others. What's your point of doing so?   so you choose to put these boys photos of themselves down because they don't agree with this idiots choices?   it sure as hell appeared that way. Dumb? lol yeah . ok.   thanks



Look man. I never called anyone out. 


All I said was that bad mouthing a guy who looks better than the majority of this board was dumb. 


I also challenged anyone here to prove that taking moderate doses of AAS yielded the same results that he got. I would love to see a picture of anyone here who looks better than this dude that doesn't take dumb amounts of hormones.

I also mentioned how irresponsible it is to take that much gear. I wouldn't do it.

It gets old hearing stories about unicorns and dragons. For once, if people are going to beat up on a guy who obviously made tremendous progress on his physique and IMO(looks damn good), show me how you or anyone for that matter looks better while taking less AAS.

The dude is 22 years old. I get it that he is young as fuk. He doesn't have great genetics.  BUT...if you follow him(I get it. Fuk that guy), you would see the amount of work(Gym and kitchen) that he puts in to get where he is.


I mean, we praise each other(when we aren't being assholes) for the progress that we make so why the fuk would we down another dude who busted his ass to get where he is. I mean, at least he is competing. 


Lastly, I know that we have some hardworking muthafukas in here. I never downed anyone here. I can't imagine that anyone would think that.


Seek. I don't think you are dumb man but goddam, I just wanted to know who neg repped me. A simple PM would have been sufficient. I mean, now my whole street cred is ruined lol


When did this board start being so sensitive that Elite Members fought each other? Sad days man


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> Look man. I never called anyone out.
> 
> 
> All I said was that bad mouthing a guy who looks better than the majority of this board was dumb.
> ...



ok man. All is good. I just made up for the neg with a positive lol. it's a new day today.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Jul 3, 2019)

Btw, if he doesn’t want your ghey, I’ll take it… I’m sure it comes with gains... some may call it aids, but that’s still gaining something you didn’t have before :32 (19):


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 21, 2020)

Damn! Had time to Venture into other discussions. This is the hardest core group of discussions I’ve ran into here yet....sorry for reviving the past.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 21, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> Damn! Had time to Venture into other discussions. This the hardest core group of discussions I’ve ran into here yet....sorry for reviving the past.



Old news he just makes prank videos and predator catch videos now cause they get more views


----------



## Jin (Oct 21, 2020)

I cannot imagine what I’d look like (feel like) with that amount of gear. All to diet down to 219.....


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 21, 2020)

Jesus I thread through most of that and dang.

Anywho I think the dudes a douchebag.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 21, 2020)

Almost like wasted effort...


----------



## Trump (Oct 21, 2020)

Just read all that again for fun, god I miss hulk


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 21, 2020)

Trump said:


> Just read all that again for fun, god I miss hulk



I was just thinking about how much better the board is without him ...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 22, 2020)

Wait he's gone? Why?


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 22, 2020)

Trump said:


> Just read all that again for fun, god I miss hulk



He must have been a very special kind of guy?  Was it special needs? JK, I’m not that cold


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 22, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> He must have been a very special kind of guy?  Was it special needs?



Let's just say he is a very unique individual.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 22, 2020)

He talked oddly. I assume he had his own deal


----------

